# Another repurpose for ducks



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Ponds can get expensive and we all know that ducks like water. Well I saw an ad today on craigslist that gave me an idea on how to repurpose something for ducks.

The ad was for a FREE hot tub. My thought was to have the drain set up to well drain. The rest of the holes will have the piping removed and patched over with fiberglass. Now I dig a hole and set the hot tub in the ground and fill with water. Now I have a pond that will not leak and is easy to clean.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Your title however made me check out this thread just to see what else you could use ducks for. Security? Food? Companionship? Dress it up like a chicken? It's kind of hard to repurpose a duck.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a simpler idea:
Plastic kiddie wading pool (not the inflatable kind) with a board leaned against it for a ramp.
1. Fill with about 6+ inches of water.
2. Lift one side to dump water when dirty. (Or bail with bucket for use in garden.)
3. Repeat.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have that but you still have to buy it and it will not last for ever. This will last longer. Just another way to repurpose the throw away of someone else. Plus with the added water, you do not have to clean it as often.

BTW you do not need a board for them to get in or out of the kiddie pool.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. Your title however made me check out this thread just to see what else you could use ducks for. Security? Food? Companionship? Dress it up like a chicken? It's kind of hard to repurpose a duck.


Ok maybe it should have said for the benefit of ducks.... LOL

On another note.... Duck noodle soup!


----------

